# Puppy gets too excited to use the bathroom outside



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

Penelope has been with me for about a week now. When we go use the bathroom outside in her potty spot she will pee but then gets so excited to see grass and leaves that she forgets to poop. 

I take her to the same spot everytime, I don't play with her or make it a fun time. I can wait 10 minutes for her to go or wait 30 minutes and she still won't go. I can't walk her to stimulate her bowels because her shots aren't complete.

I know she has to go because she will come back in the house, calm down and poop on the floor.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Has she ever pooped in the potty spot? Often the smell of poop will stimulate a dog to want to go. You could take some poop from an accident inside and bring it out to the desired spot, just to help with the scent.

Also, does she poop in her crate? If she avoids this, you can use it to help you potty train by crating her if she hasn't pooped, and then trying again outside after a short time.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

A week is a very short time to expect results - hang in there. Some activity before she goes to her potty area might stimulate her bowels. Try 10-15 minutes away from her potty area then take her to her potty spot and use a command like potty, or number 1 (pees) and number 2 (poops) When she does poop, have plenty of treats and reward her liberally with a really yummy treats (I used praise and chicken) - have a poop party. After sometime she will associate the command and treats with poops and go poop - don't decrease the potty party for a long time. Housebreaking is a long process and consistency is the key.
Also be sure to clean the spots in the house with an enzyme cleaner - don't scold her, just clean up the area.
Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

Raindrops said:


> Has she ever pooped in the potty spot? Often the smell of poop will stimulate a dog to want to go. You could take some poop from an accident inside and bring it out to the desired spot, just to help with the scent.
> 
> Also, does she poop in her crate? If she avoids this, you can use it to help you potty train by crating her if she hasn't pooped, and then trying again outside after a short time.


She has never pooped in her potty spot and she seems to only go once a day. I've never thought to leave some poop in the potty spot; I live an an apartment so I take her to my lawn area outside of my door for quick access. 

She doesn't have a crate yet but she has a closet (about 6 feet deep and 4 feet wide) that we've turned into her room. She has pooped in there but I'm sure it's because the space is so large. Hopefully crates will be back in stock soon and I can grab one.


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> A week is a very short time to expect results - hang in there. Some activity before she goes to her potty area might stimulate her bowels. Try 10-15 minutes away from her potty area then take her to her potty spot and use a command like potty, or number 1 (pees) and number 2 (poops) When she does poop, have plenty of treats and reward her liberally with a really yummy treats (I used praise and chicken) - have a poop party. After sometime she will associate the command and treats with poops and go poop - don't decrease the potty party for a long time. Housebreaking is a long process and consistency is the key.
> Also be sure to clean the spots in the house with an enzyme cleaner - don't scold her, just clean up the area.
> Let us know how it goes...


Ohh okay, this is normal. I thought since she was getting the hang of peeing in her spot she should get the hang of both them at the same time. I haven't been using treats, just praise, so I will incorporate some special, just for potty treats.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think praise should always be paired with treats at that age, to teach puppies that "this tone = good things." I think a lot of people use a shrill, excited tone, which in turn creates excitement, but excitement isn't always a positive sensation for dogs. It might actually make them feel anxious.

So get a treat right in front of puppy's nose as she finishes pottying and praise sweetly.

And while it's definitely trickier in an apartment, you don't need a walk to prompt a poo. Jog from the lobby door to the potty spot. Give it five minutes of walking in small circles then back inside, in arms, if no potty. Confine for twenty minutes or so. Repeat.

And use what you can to create a smaller confinement space. Letting puppy potty in her sleep area is a very hard habit to break and should be avoided at all costs.

Chewy has loads of crates in stock.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We paper-trained Normie and when it was time for him to also start using the backyard, we 'salted' it with his poop. And it worked. If you can't leave a specimen or two there, just scoop it up in a sandwich bag and take it out.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She seems to think that inside is where she has to poop. Take the poop and being it outside in her spot. Also teach her a poop command, it will help her understand this is what you want. Just repeat the words while she is circling and crouching, until she is finished. Only do it outside, though.

You might have to stay outside for a really long time for her to do it the first time. Make sure she needs to go (like after eating), bring a book and a chair and just stay outside for 2-3 hours if you have to. Or, if you bring her inside, make sure she is on your lap at all times, and when she gets restless and wants to go, run outside !


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you for all of the advice you guys! I took a mixture of it and she pooped outside today, twice!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wonderful! Until she has it down firmly make sure you only say the command while she is pooping, Not before. And don't expect perfection until later. Hooray for Penelope!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Good girl - glad you have found your spot!


----------

